# So what are your other hobbies ?



## Delvance (Mar 18, 2006)

I tried searching and as far as i can tell, i don't think this has been done before...if it has, feel free to close it mods.

SO! What are your other hobbies ? Obviously we're all flashaholics  but some other ones ? Great way to get to know each other better maybe ? I'll start with me in no order

Torches mhmmmm
Drums/drumming
Blades
Music
Cars/driving
Computers
Kickboxing
BMX biking/dirtjumping
Electronics
Photography
Audio

Maybe keep the list to the major ones to avoid floods hehe.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 18, 2006)

Scanning is my big hobby, and the best part about it, after about 5 or 6 scanners, you don't need any more!! No monthly bill, scanners use rechargable batts/ AC power, cheap cheap hobby!!

You think you know what goes on in your city?? You have NO idea till you get a scanner....

Highly reccomended!!


----------



## Delvance (Mar 18, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Scanning is my big hobby, and the best part about it, after about 5 or 6 scanners, you don't need any more!! No monthly bill, scanners use rechargable batts/ AC power, cheap cheap hobby!!
> 
> You think you know what goes on in your city?? You have NO idea till you get a scanner....
> 
> Highly reccomended!!


 
Wouldn't have gussed from your CPF name  hehe. That's interesting...i work in an electronics store, maybe i'll pick up a cheapie discontinued or quit stock model one day and have a listen to what's going on in my area!


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 18, 2006)

Hmmm, well...I enjoy~

Sleeping
Most all forms of outdooridness
Fun on the water
Tech-based nerdy stuff
Anything involving Titanium or Tennifer
Puppies, kittens and other small fluffy critters
Automobiles
Audio

That's the bulk of things...


----------



## GeoffChan (Mar 18, 2006)

I like urban wildlife spotting, in particular the common redhead


----------



## Agent_K (Mar 18, 2006)

Amateur radio
Scanners
Bicycling
4 wheeling


----------



## Lee1959 (Mar 18, 2006)

Archery (primitive, recurve and longbow)
Knifemaking
Muzzleloaders/Kits
Hunting
Watch collecting (not as big into it as I used to be)
Reading


----------



## Sixpointone (Mar 18, 2006)

As for my hobbies, I have a lot.

I love Flashlights (obviously), Shaving Razors, Reading, Listening to Music and much more.

But my two biggest hobbies, which are much more than just hobbies to me.

They are Tennis and Wrestling.


----------



## scuba (Mar 18, 2006)

Chess
Scubadiving
Pool (billiards)
Martial Arts (Kung Fu)


----------



## vaism (Mar 18, 2006)

Rollerbladin'
Soccer
Finding new business ideas
Windsurfin'.. though i seldom do it anymore. 
And playin' de guitar. Music to me is essential. I love it. And especially like to listen intently to each instrument that's in it. i'll concentrate on wat the bass is playin, sometimes the drums, guitars, keyboards etc.. for each diff. time i listen to the same song. Kinda like focusing on 1 instrument's part in the midst of the symphony.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2006)

Besides all the damn flashlkights, lasers, and other things that glow, I collect used up old insulaters, and used up old ghetto blasters.
I guess those are my two principal hobbies.
O, and I have a thing for Digimon plush.


----------



## jeep44 (Mar 18, 2006)

I also collect WW2 militaria ,and restore WW2 military vehicles. I am also a Civil War reenactor.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Mar 18, 2006)

Other major hobby where a lot of my money goes is auto detailing. I just hate a dirty and poorly maintained car (both in appearance and mechanical.)


----------



## joecandlepower (Mar 18, 2006)

Home Recording and Digital Photograpy.

I can play drums, guitar, bass, mandolin, and piano just enough to sound like a band when multi-tracking on my computer. 

Thank God for multi-tracks.
Ken


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 18, 2006)

In no particular order:

model railroading
virtual railroading
electronics
computers
cycling
thermoelectrics (also know as peltiers)-cool hobby both figuratively and literally
walking
eating junk food
rechargeable batteries
gardening
cats
girl watching

Also want to get into mountain climbing and exploring arctic wildernesses but that's something I currently don't have the time or money for, and also am not in shape for.

I used to collect coins/stamps but collecting hobbies to me seem really boring since they don't involve much creativity. I also used to help my brother a bit when he used to rebuild engines or otherwise tinker with cars but he hasn't done much of that in a few years.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 18, 2006)

Hiking
Nature
Cute little critters of all kinds
Electronics
Rock collecting, particularly fluorescent minerals


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Mar 18, 2006)

I love geography. I have been putting together a digital atlas for years and right now it includes over 24,500 files (16 GB).

I've also collected over 10,300 _spoken word_ files (29 GB), most of which are old radio shows.


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 18, 2006)

- urban exploration (especially underground stuff)
- caving
- hunting
- everything else outdoorsy (hiking, biking, camping)
- I also collect old glass insulators


----------



## jtice (Mar 18, 2006)

Hiking
Caving
Camping
ATV Riding
Off Roading
Guns
Anything Electronic (gadget nut)
Playing Guitar
Music
Movies
Photography
Finding Time to do them.

~John


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2006)

vtunderground said:


> - I also collect old glass insulators


Cool!!! (or "kool!!!" or "kewl!!!")
Another insulator collector - and here on CPF no less!!!   :thumbsup:  
I assume you also know about insulators.com and nia.org?


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 18, 2006)

Spending time with/spoiling my girlfriend(who deserves it)
Diesel trucks
Cars
Driving
Music
Reading
Minor model rocketry

I don't understand the collecting mindset. If I don't use something and know I'm never going to use it, I sell it or give it away or throw it out. I don't want any more stuff around than necessary.

Cheers. :buddies:


----------



## Zelandeth (Mar 18, 2006)

Okay, let's see...here's the interests/hobbies.

Collecting lightbulbs and running a virtual museum of said items on my website.
Cars - in particular Ladas, Skodas and Saabs (got one of each).
Draconology.
Photography.
Old computers (Amigas and portables in particular).
Old calculators.

I like drawing too, but really haven't had time to practice much lately - or do much other than keep my website ticking over to be honest!


----------



## gadget_lover (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been described as a "serial enthusiast". I discover a new hobbie and learn all I can about it. I aquire at least the minimal tools and supplies. When I master the subject I move on to the next one. Sometimes I move on when I discover I have no talent in that field.

In the past....
Computers
motorcycles
woodworking
Sci-fi
geocaching
locksmithing

Current
Flashlights
Metalworking
sci-fi.

Daniel


----------



## rodfran (Mar 18, 2006)

Reading science books and journals-microbiology and virology.

Reading biographies

Enjoy reading and watching sci-fi. 

Drag racing(for many years with spouse until fuel and parts became very expensive. Still have the cars.)
Watch drag racing on cable.

Alternate energy-solar panels are fun and practical.
The idea of finding better ways to conserve energy.
Always insulating and experimenting with plants to shade house.

Gardening-vegetable, flower, and flowering trees.


----------



## TedTheLed (Mar 18, 2006)

waiting

thinking

watching the weather come in over Pacific and flow over the country..

I 'm pretty sure I've forgotton about stuff that I know a lot about..because I haven't been interested in it for years..

like photography, the film and paper and chemicals in a dark room kind, blown away by digital now..but like LPs (Long Playing records, kids  and phonograph needles they'll always have a place, somewhere..

two days ago there was a Golden Eagle on the ground 50 feet from my house, I ran and got my binocs, when i came back out he took off carrying a good size rabbit! that's a big bird.
so, I guess that's

birdwatching

off-grid for 10 years, so that's almost boring now.. 

solar power (and so generators, wind, and efficient generation and use of light of course)

comfortable lightweight shoes/boots in EEE sizes..


----------



## spock (Mar 18, 2006)

research ufo's, study the ark of the covenant , flashlights , guns(some) , urban exploration(some), my cats(2)


----------



## cbxer55 (Mar 18, 2006)

1. Collecting and using quality knives.
2. Working on amd riding my 2 classic Japanese motorcycles.
3. Radio controlled model baots, planes cars and helicopters.


----------



## leukos (Mar 18, 2006)

reading
knives/swords
archery
camping/hiking
fishing/hunting
:touche:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 18, 2006)

spock said:


> research ufo's...


Then maybe you can explain some of my sightings & experiences on this web page if you'd be so kind as to take a look...


----------



## Delvance (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, reading through the lists, we can see some hobbies tha are fairly popular and shared between members while some other ones tend to be a bit more unique. I actually read a few that i used to be into but wouldn't normally be able to pinpoint them...ahhh memories  .


Thanks for the replies so far, keep 'em coming


----------



## nirad (Mar 18, 2006)

In no particular order....

Guns/ shooting 
Motorsports 
RC Planes (If I ever get the time)
Electronics/Gadgets
Spending time with Family/friends
Camping/Fishing/Hunting


----------



## flashlite (Mar 19, 2006)

Old calculators.

I've also been looking into the sport of tree climbing (link here: http://www.treeclimbing.com/). I've never done it yet but I think I'll buy some gear this spring.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 19, 2006)

flashlite said:


> Old calculators.



I still have my TI SR-10, the very first calculator with square root. It has an LED 7-segment display and those large, wonderful keys that make a nice comforting click when you press them. It also has the math bug, where the numbers have random errors in them when the batteries get low.
:huh:


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 19, 2006)

Going to drive-in theaters
watching baseball
playing frisbee
surfing the net
watching tv
sitting around a bonfire with friends
playing with my cat
driving my '56 Olds
listening to oldies rock 'n roll
learning about and collecting anything from the 1950's


----------



## smokinbasser (Mar 19, 2006)

As my screen name alludes to I love to bass fish. I still run a two stroke merc hence the other part of the name. Target shooting with larger caliber handguns,reloading of ammunition, photography,darkroom,digital imaging, reading(both on paper and online) container gardening(using a walker eliminates typical gardens), knife collecting, (peanuts main objective),online games, premium cigars.


----------



## spock (Mar 20, 2006)

led museum, be glad to read your page on ufos. will get back with you.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 20, 2006)

Reading (sci fi, adventure, history, automobiles, aircraft, submarines, radios)
Birding (keep them fed at home and work)
Hiking
Biking (not much recently- too lazy)
Photography
Gardening (veggies)
Yard Work (it's that time again)
Car Washing
Looking for good deals I don't really need
Radio listening
Fixing stuff with wire, super glue, duct tape, wd 40, and silicone caulk
Sleeping (never enough)

Geoff


----------



## yellow1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Year Round - 
Stunt Kites
Power Kites
Fly Fishing 
RC Heli
Kayaking
Backpacking

In the winter add:
Snowshoeing
Snowboarding

it's a wonder my wife even sees me some weekends.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Mar 20, 2006)

I guess I need to chime in here. 

Disney World
Boy Scouts.

Ok, they don't sound much like hobbies, but I spend a LOT of time either going there, doing various things within scouts or reading about either.

Photography
Kayaking, or canoeing
Paintball
Geocaching
Music, both playing and listening
and almost anything outdoors.


----------



## 270winchester (Mar 20, 2006)

Mountain biking, and since I am forunate enough to be an American, firearms.


----------



## nighthawk (Mar 21, 2006)

R/C Racing (both gas and electric powered onroad cars)
Airsoft Guns & Rifles


----------



## scrappy (Mar 21, 2006)

my other hobbies...

I love scanning, and collecting scanners (my other high cost hobby)
rc cars (my other high cost hobby)
reading (pretty cheap/except for the price of new hardcovers now)
rollerblading
climbing
and cleaning the house (just in case my wife reads this)

Rich


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Mar 21, 2006)

Flashlights (duh!)
Music - Drums, Keyboards, Guitar, Sequencing, ACID (program)
Collecting - Fire Alarms, Smoke Detectors, 9-volt batteries
Reading - Normal books, AudioBook listening
Music - mainly video game sountracks
Drawing - I like to make designs of new smoke/fire alarms, like I did a fire alarm with a row of LuxV's for its strobe. I also do some scenery and video-game "screenshots".
Electronics/Gadgets - Have a Palm m515, MailStation, Atari Portfolio, Garmin IQue 3600 (PDA with GPS), eBookMan, Casio z700 PDA, GuideRemote (a remote that has a display on it where you can download TV guides and see what's on)
Gaming - Mainly PC, but I have an N64,PSOne,GBA-SP,Nintendo DS.
Scanning - as PSM said, you really don't know what's going on around town until you get a scanner.
Digital Photography - I have a Mavica FD-92 and a Panasonic SV-AV30. I know they aren't the cutting edge, but they serve me just fine.


----------



## JPasquini (Mar 21, 2006)

My hobbies:​
Ham radio
Communications scanning (don't ask how many scanners I have, lol!)
Beta testing radios and software
Freelance writing (I write on a part-time basis for several technical and communication magazines)
R/C racing
Outfitting my new truck
Any work outdoors (i.e., gardening)
Plinking/target practice (.177 pellets) using both rifles and pistols
Home improvement (as my wife finds more things to fix, this is turning more into a chore and less into a hobby!) :laughing:
Oh, and of course, *flashlights*!!


----------



## metalhed (Mar 21, 2006)

I tend to move from hobby to hobby, so only some of these will apply at any particular time:

Electric guitar (hard rock/metal)
Web design
Genealogical research
Gardening
Building computers
Hockey (as a fan)
Fantasy sports (baseball and basketball, mostly)
Bong collecting (if you don't know, don't ask)
Daydreaming (when you do it as often as I, it's a hobby)
Our cats (although sometimes the 4 of them are more like a job, than a hobby)


Steve


----------



## zespectre (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, this is a lot of fun seeing what everyone else likes to do.

-Photography (I love to do before/after comparison stuff)
-Hiking, Backpacking, Camping (all seasons)
-Reading (60% Sci-Fi and Fantasy 40% everything else, Terry Pratchett RULES!)
-Tinkering, I'm not sure I'd really call it modding as I don't do anything drastic
-Computer hardware tinkering/modding
-Writing (some roleplaying modules and a novel I may eventually finish)
-Radio Scanning
-Animal wrangling (at the wildlife refuge)
-Mechanical repairs... I love to fix things

Used to play a lot of paintball but I've had two abdominal surgeries for torn muscles so the idea of ANYTHING hitting me around the abdomin/belly button has made me too "shy" to do that or any type of contact sports any more.

Considering taking up "cowboy action shooting" with a good friend of mine but gotta reach the downpayment-on-a-house goal first.


----------



## bobisculous (Mar 21, 2006)

-Geocaching
-Photography
-Computer building
-Putting together audio equipment for bands
-Small Electronics
-Camping
-Biking


----------



## tdurand (Mar 22, 2006)

bobisculous
I just saw Dream Theater in Chicago this past Saturday. They rocked.
I've been a fan since 1988 and I've seen them at least once or twice on every tour for every album.

My other hobbies;
Audiophile
Videophile
Guns with real bullets/ Airsoft guns too
Video Games (PC mainly)
Snowboarding
Mountain Biking
Swimming
Bass saxophone hunting
Statue collecting
Drawing
Painting
Reading (Non-Fiction and Sci-Fi Fantasy, Robert Jordan's the Wheel of Time series exclusively)
My degree in Biology helps with my fascination with nature (trees, rocks, animals, human physiology,etc.)
Applying to Med school
Math and Chaos Theory 
Sciences (Chemistry, physics, optics, meterology)
Japanese cars, anime, figures
Art appreciation
Raising my dog in practice for a family
Prepping for marriage next month

That's it I think


----------



## fieldops (Mar 23, 2006)

Amateur Radio
Radio Scanning
Emergency communications 
Military type Semi-Auto weapons
Lights


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 14, 2006)

*List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

Ok, I start this off with:

1. This forum of course - LED LED LED CREE CREE CREE....:rock:
2. Camera + photo editing - www.dpreview.com
3. Computer - www.whirlpool.net.au
4. Cars - www.webwombat.com.au/motoring/index.htm

I am interested in reading other inputs. I hope I can find a super forum from others.


----------



## Schnotts (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I used to be a moderator on a bodybuilding/supplement forum back when I used to be the size of a small truck.


----------



## sgtgeo (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

Guns:
Sig Sauer www.sigforum.com
Glock www.glocktalk.com
1911 www.1911forum.com
10/22 www.rimfirecentral.com
.308 www.snipercountry.com

Knives:
www.bladeforums.com
www.knifeforums.com
www.usualsuspect.net

Motorcycles:
www.kawiforums.com
www.sportbike.net

Truck:
www.dodgedakotas.com
www.dakota-durango.com


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

Body building is hard work. I have alot of respect to those that are in it.

Truck as a hobbie?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

Audio:
www.polkaudio.com
www.audiokarma.org

Guns and knives:
www.thehighroad.org
www.bladeforums.com

Jeep:
www.jeepsunlimited.com
www.jeepforum.com

Machining:
www.practicalmachinist.com

Chainsaws:
www.arboristsite.com

I'm also on email lists for Minolta cameras, Atlas machine tools, and Jefferson Airplane music.


----------



## Lightmania (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I do a lot of lurking in the Airplanes and Glow Engines section of www.rcuniverse.com but I'm on the look out for a better rc airplanes forum and a decent astronomy forum, too. Also, I often visit the forums at www.steves-digicams.com and www.dpreview.com for camera stuff. 

Lightmania


ps- not that there's anything wrong with CPF.com, but could someone suggest other "light" forums that isn't limited to flashlights? Anything that lights up, basically...


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

- bladeforums
- the gun sites listed above (glock, sig, 1911, rimfirecentral, etc.)
- would like to spend more time at dpreview.com, as I have a nice Canon Rebel XT and would like to make the most of it
- edcforums
- http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/ for my sweet, minty, low mileage '69:







cheers


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

That is a nice red Chevrolet.
edcforums is pretty good but not as dynamic as cpf.


----------



## Omega Man (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I used to read somethingawful.com alot. CPF changed that, though. This is the only forum I participate in. I'm scared that if I start even reading edcforums, my family and friends will file a missing persons report.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

LEDs, lasers, flashlights, and other things that glow.
Collecting used up old telegraph, telpone, and electric power insulators.
Collecting used up old JVC ghetto blasters.
Digimon - plush creatures and the episodes themselves.

The only forum I spend any significant time on besides CPF is the Commercials I Hate Forum.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I also overclock computers...

www.DFI-Street.com
www.Bleedinedge.com
www.i4memory.com

I also hang around a forum more dedicated to lasers, mostly laser shows...

www.Photonlexicon.com


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I have tried overclocking. I have found the 10-20% speed gain is not worth the instability. PC crashes sometime. It may or may not be related to overclock but it add to another layer of doubt and confusion. I keep ending up resetting to normal clock speed. I have heard that when you overclock, you need good RAM, power supply, and cooling towel. They are expensive. Why not just spent those money on a faster CPU and more RAM?


----------



## allthatwhichis (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

It's just like suupping up a car, you do it to say you can. Just like any other obesssion.  I also like to tell people I cool my computer with water. Makes em think. My best overclock I have going at the moment is a 2ghz at 3ghz, what is that 30, 50%. We run em through a few hoops to make sure they are stable. 3 or 4 3d applications and a 8+ hour test computing prime numbers. This ensures... well as much as it can, that you won't get any crashes. Any yes, you really should have good everything to overclock, just like cars.


----------



## Brlux (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

We have an interesting Firearms forum here in Arizona.

www.arizonashooting.com


----------



## LowBat (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

CPF - the most common forum for me
Sony TR World - about the Sony TR series computer
SaveOurState - rallying against criminal trespassing (illegal immigration)
MotoX - modding of Motorola cell phones
Howard Forums - cell phones and service providers


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I can see a trend here and that is obvious. American enjoy their firearms. I have a liking for gun since childhood. I spent most of my money on toy guns . There are too many restrictions in Australia. I just don't bother with it.


----------



## Concept (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I really like www.edcforums.com covers all sorts of EDC stuff.


----------



## LA OZ (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I visit www.edcforums.com from time to time. It is not as active as CPF. My user name is LA.


----------



## sandbasser (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I like tinkering with old rangefinder cameras. They have a great forum (although it's not as good as this one) which I lurk around often.

http://www.kyphoto.com/cgi-bin/forum/discus.cgi

Lately, I've been lurking around the edcforum as well.

http://edcforums.com/


----------



## Bright Scouter (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

Geocaching and Boy Scouts. 

http://www.geocaching.com/
http://www.mi-geocaching.org/

http://www.usscouts.org/


----------



## ridge rover (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

http://www.survival.com/IVB/ Is the place for all your survival inquirys. Ron and Karen Hood have put together a series of videos that cover all the bases of survival from the primitive to modern urban survival. Ron writes for SWAT magazine and his credits in the field are many. I just gave Karen Hood a Fenix P1D CE in our own forum gift giving thingy. It was pricy for our event, but she's worth it as you can find out!


----------



## Danbo (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: List your hobbies! Which other forums you spent alot of time in?*

I have to admit, my first love is KNIVES! And, as such, the following are a few of my favorite places to hang out. 

www.bladeforums.com
www.knifeforums.com
www.usualsuspect.net

Other places I hang out are:

www.jerzeedevil.com
www.ebay.com

(bad for the wallet though)


----------



## meuge (Mar 19, 2008)

*Other expensive hobbies*

I was wondering, what are the other expensive hobbies that have plagued the CPF community. 

Before flashlights, I had a number of other hobbies. 

- computers
- high-end audio equipment (by far the most expensive of all of my hobbies)
- fountain pens
- knives
- hiking

... in chronological order of course.


----------



## Wicho (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Mountain bikes.
Two way radios.
Women - before I married.


----------



## shakeylegs (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

photography


----------



## Wicho (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Damned, forgot about that one!



shakeylegs said:


> photography


----------



## Retinator (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

1 word..........Spitzer 


But seriously, coin collecting is one. I've levelled out on it, mainly because I keep everything locked away and there's just too many coins I like, yet never look at them after I get them.

Fine pens I like, but I can't decide on a design, so I'm just teetering on that one now.

Anything done in extreme excess (hell even penny collecting) can get expensive. It's all relative.


----------



## Wattnot (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

The flashlights are cheap . . . compared to:

RC aircraft - especially helicopters.

Guns.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



shakeylegs said:


> photography


 
+1 on Photography.

Firearms


----------



## Big_Ed (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Classic cars and muscle cars.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Astronomy


----------



## Chuck289 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Ive probably spent the most on airsoft guns.


----------



## DieselTech (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Old trucks and tractors.


----------



## Norm (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Amateur Radio 
Norm


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Cars & trucks are my main drain. All too easy to spend more on tires and gas for a single playful weekend than I have on all my flashlights throughout my entire life. I have dabbled in real estate, although I don't think I can call that expensive as it invariably made me money. I like audio equipment but it's not a hobby, I learned enough and spent enough to build a system I like and then stopped there. Likewise guns. I'm an avid reader but that's not expensive. So.......I think that's about it; cars and trucks.

:buddies:


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Woodworking.


----------



## ttran97 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

The most expensive one...women! haha. :sick2:

I just sent my gf a nice bouquet of lilies for our 1 year anniversary. She wouldn't accept a Surefire. :thinking:


----------



## fireboltr (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

lets seeeeee.....

knife making 
benchrest shooting and reloading
gunsmithing
rc helicopters
high end audio
computers
ham radio
cars
home theaters
motorcycles
photography
pro level roller hockey

Im sure i missed a few...but thats all i can remember for the time being


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Guns are definitely an expensive hobby. I'm trying to save up for a little $1200 piece, but I keep spending bits of cash here and there on flashlights.

Having tools, in general, to work on hobbies is also expensive.

Photography would be much more expensive for me if I had gotten a dSLR instead of an "SLR-like" (meaning, not an SLR at all) digicam.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Building computers, and modifying cars. The other hobbies I have just take time.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Photography !


You think *flashlights *are expensive ?


Hah! :lolsign:



Canon "L" lenses will change yer' mind in a hurry. 



BTW, i always joke that the "L" stands for "Life$avings".



_


----------



## Oddjob (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

In the past I have taken up golf, hockey, backpacking, and archery and I approached them all with the same vigor I now approach light and knives. I still enjoy doing them but I just don't have the time and money anymore.


----------



## jzmtl (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Definately cars. New set of tires, $1200. New sets of spring and shocks, $700. New sets of gears and installation, $1000...


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Photography = 5D + 10D backup with 24-70/70-200/17-40/580ex/memory cards/AAs/BP-511s
Truck = Rims/tires/lift/exhaust/grill (Free tonneau cover )
Guns = XD45 + X300, 870 + Knox Specops, Savage .223, Ruger 10/22 (Just purchased and while on my 10 day wait period, bought a scope and stock. Looking for a barrel) and AMMO
Detailing = chemicals, pads, MF towels


----------



## ixfd64 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

I enjoy lighting 1.4G consumer fireworks. Fireworks are one of the most expensive hobbies. However, they are illegal where I live, so I can only light them if I happen to be at a place where they're legal.


----------



## gunga (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

- Travelling
- Ice hockey
- Snow boarding
- Mountain Biking
- Photography
- Espresso making
- iPods
- Home ownership

Hence my current need to sell off lights!


----------



## adamlau (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Guns, knives, audio equipment, computers and modifying cars. Of those, modifying cars is both the most expensive and most satisfying of pursuits. Nothing like having one of the fastest rides in the neighborhood.


----------



## jrmcferren (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

+1 Norm
Especially if you buy new equipment.


----------



## mrmike (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Headphones; and I don't mean the $5 cheapies that come with iPods.

Head-Fi.org is the CPF of headphones. Now that I'm a barely employed student, I stay far away from there (but I'll be back someday). :shrug:

Flashlights are way cheaper.


----------



## lightsandknives (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



Burgess said:


> Photography !
> 
> 
> You think *flashlights *are expensive ?
> ...



No doubt! I'm down to 3 L lens now having sold my 300 2.8 L since I no longer shoot football. Great lens however!

I'd also have to include knives, fountain pens, and RC cars into the mix.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Knives, guns, and flashlights make me  but the guns most of all.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Saltwater fishing
Skiing
Guns

:sick2:



> Women - before I married.


 
Women - AFTER I married. 

MSax

P.S. ....Just kidding Sweetie!!


----------



## pezdragon (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Collecting _vintage_ PEZ dispensers.......................


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

I have a lot of hobbies that could get expensive, fast, but my lack of funds usually keeps them under control.

High-end home hi-fi (This one got out of hand, bad. My home stereo is worth more than my car)
Metalworking machines and restoration
Outdoor power equipment
Air rifle/pistol shooting
Knives
Antique tube radio and communication gear
Computers


----------



## Valolammas (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Guitars and amps. They are kinda like lights in that you'll want one of every type (humbucking, single coil, high output, traditional etc.), but much more expensive. I don't have much time to play anymore, so I've sold most of mine. Just kept the two nicest ones I had (and one small amp).


----------



## Nitro (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Boats


----------



## steed77 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

You all are a bunch of nuts. 

I too am in the same ride..here are some of mine.
G/F
Cars/truck... tons of modifications. Auto-x and Drag race. Currently 3 cars on the track last yr.
Tools
Guns
Photo DSLR.. Yes the L is for Light wallet
Knifes
audiophile (home and car)
Dog.. spoiled pet
Home Improvement


----------



## Shreklight (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Firearms, knives, watches, my 1987 Buick Turbo-T,and my 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 turbodiesel.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

modyfying cars/trucks and modyfying girlfriend. :twothumbs


----------



## Burgess (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Yep !


Nothing *cheap* about Cheap Women.



_


----------



## meuge (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



stitch_paradox said:


> modyfying girlfriend. :twothumbs


very expensive hobby indeed...


----------



## RA40 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

They all add up.

My interests while being $$ for initial purchases, I'm not on a treadmill of upgrades/updates. Hobby-wise, I've found it enjoyable to watch others spend money and daydream.  Maintaining an older house...ugh, that uses lots of $$.


----------



## sawlight (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Marriage!!!! Tools, Mac and Snap-on HURT, welders, guns, and don't laugh, it's addictive, chainsaws!!!


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Model Railroading.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



Beamhead said:


> Model Railroading.


That one was a surprise. I actually have no idea what things in that hobby cost. Could you give us some rough numbers?


----------



## Bullzaye (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

In no particular order:
Guns & related accessories (2 large safes..._*full*_)
Knives
Flashlights
Motorcycles
High-end watches

Tim


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



TigerhawkT3 said:


> That one was a surprise. I actually have no idea what things in that hobby cost. Could you give us some rough numbers?


 
I could but my wife would kill me.........

Lets just say that for the serious collector some O gauge vintage pieces can fetch 5-6 figures, for those like me, easily several times the cost of a rare Ti light in my complete radio controlled 2 track setup.


----------



## jtr1962 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



TigerhawkT3 said:


> That one was a surprise. I actually have no idea what things in that hobby cost. Could you give us some rough numbers?


Let's put it this way-it's not too difficult to have even a not so elaborate layout set you back five figures. Locomotives retail at anywhere upwards of $40, often over $100. Most types of rolling stock are at least $10. Structures can be anywhere from a few dollars for simple stuff to hundreds for more elaborate things like large bridges or grain silos or factory complexs. Add to all that track (at least $1 a foot, turnouts are much more), wiring, power packs, lighting, scenery, benchwork, etc. There's a good reason I never built a layout besides lack of space and lack of time. While you can save big time by scratchbuilding a lot of things yourself, especially structures, and buying on eBay, you're still talking well into the four figures to do anything worthwhile. The proverbial circle of track gets boring. BTW, these are all HO scale prices. O scale and larger is much more expensive (and requires a lot more space).

Thank goodness for virtual railroading. Besides being way cheaper (rolling stock can be downloaded usually for free), you can run through fresh scenery for miles. You couldn't do that on any HO layout of reasonable size, except maybe one built inside one of those particle accelerators (i.e. the ones with tunnels a few miles in diameter). Still, nothing beats the thrill of seeing actual models running through a scene in miniature. Perhaps one day I may actually be able to build something once I can afford to buy a basement (oops, I mean a basement that comes with a house  ).


----------



## NA8 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

The usual, 

guns
knives
stereos (A/V now)
photography
computers
motorcycles

I keep the guns, knives, and flashlights to mainly what I use rather than collecting. Thank god for digital cameras. I think computers were probably the biggest hit over the years.


----------



## Fallingwater (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

In no specific order:

Computers, although I can't afford to swap components as often as I'd like

Motorbikes

RC helicopters, although budget and patience constraints force me to only ever buy the tiny indoor models

Hardware/gadget tinkering and hacking

Old yet still useful technology (green-screen PDAs nobody's heard of in the past decade yes, tube radios no)


----------



## adamlau (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Noting and sampling new restaurants to increase review counts on Yelp is another expensive hobby of mine.


----------



## DrifT3R (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

rc cars eat my money pretty quickly


----------



## litework (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

5) Hiking, Camping, Biking
4) Electronic gadgetry
3) Flashlights
2) Firearms



1) Hor$e$


----------



## Taboot (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Pre-marriage:

Autocrossing
Camping
Boating
High end Audio Equipment

Post-marriage:

My kids
Flashlights


----------



## modamag (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Any hobby by it's very own nature is expensive when you get deep into it.

BTW: Excuse my old timer ignorance but WTH is "modifying women"?


----------



## MSaxatilus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



> Collecting _vintage_ PEZ dispensers.......................


 
COOL!! Got some Pics?!?!?




> Boating



I second the boating thing!! Of course, I kindof lumped that into my saltwater fishing comment. 

At $4 dollars a gallon and 250hp.... it should be interesting this summer. 

...open the reserves and start drilling in Anwar!! MSax has to fish!

MSax


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



MSaxatilus said:


> At $4 dollars a gallon and 250hp.... it should be interesting this summer.
> 
> ...open the reserves and start drilling in Anwar!! MSax has to fish!
> 
> MSax




That's why I have a sailboat. A day-long trip just costs food and beer.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



modamag said:


> Any hobby by it's very own nature is expensive when you get deep into it.
> 
> BTW: Excuse my old timer ignorance but WTH is "modifying women"?



exactly how you modify cars, you change bits and parts according to your specification and to your need, to satisfy your thirst for the ultimate thrill. 

now imagine that on a girl. do you get it now? But Men usually don't do that to their ladies, it's the ladies that do that to themselves and men are the financiers. I've never done that though, I just thought it's an expensive "hobby" well, according to someone I know..


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



adamlau said:


> Noting and sampling new restaurants to increase review counts on Yelp is another expensive hobby of mine.



any recommendations? I'm trying a different restaurant every weekend. Been really digging Indian food lately


----------



## stitch_paradox (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



V8TOYTRUCK said:


> any recommendations? I'm trying a different restaurant every weekend. Been really digging Indian food lately




+ on indian food. i dig those curries


----------



## nbp (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Flashlights
Knives
Cycling (my road bike cost me more than my car)


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



stitch_paradox said:


> + on indian food. i dig those curries




What I don't dig is how my clothes smell after I come out of them.


----------



## RA40 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Money aside, it is the enjoyment. If the proportion of smiles to $$ satisfies you...the hobby has succeeded and is well worth it. 

When I was younger it was kinda a pissing match to see who's hobby was "better" and all that accomplished was spending $$ to show off. After years of that, I realized I wasn't taking hobbies to satisfy me but to gain approval of my peers. Sold most of those things off and now buy what is truly useful and fun for me.  YMMV.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

I recently received 2 nice watches with one for work (70 dollars) and the other for off duty wear (250 dollars).....this peaked my interest and I "thought" I would love to have a few more watches. Holy smoke you can spend some serious cash on a single nice watch. I spent some time on various watch forums and many of those guys are very serious as to their collection and many have several thousands of dollars invested.

Needless to say I could not come close to playing with that hobby but do have a new found facination with watches.

I also have long marveled at the work of some of our lathe masters who make their own mods. I am a weekend modder and handy with hand tools so I figured I would jump into the lathe world and start making some cool mods. Man was I shocked to see how much one can spend on a simple but nice lathe and not to mention the tools needed to work the dang thing. I can only wish to play that game and can only imagine how much someone like McGizmo or Modamag has invested in their tools.

If I had the cash I know I could spend 100k on lights or watches within a week but sadly for now I can only play a little....but it sure is fun looking just the same.


----------



## meuge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



Robocop said:


> I recently received 2 nice watches with one for work (70 dollars) and the other for off duty wear (250 dollars).....this peaked my interest and I "thought" I would love to have a few more watches. Holy smoke you can spend some serious cash on a single nice watch. I spent some time on various watch forums and many of those guys are very serious as to their collection and many have several thousands of dollars invested.


I don't even want to go there. My tastes usually outpace my budget, and with watches that is doubly so. I saved up for about 2 years, to give my dad a $1500 watch for his 50th birthday... this gorgeous Longines


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Another potentially expensive hobby is collecting insulators.
You know, "insulators", those glass or porcelain things on telephone poles you may have shot out as a child.

Some insulators can cost upwards of $20,000.00; but many of them can be had for under $50.00.


----------



## rkJr (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

+1 for - Home ownership

- Firearms
- Knives
- EDC items
- Home Theater
- Surfing
- Archery
- high end Tequila


----------



## gary3911 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

It seems to me that all these hobbies like edc, hunting, photography, UE, nightvision, optics etc could all be combined into Peeping Tommery. It would basically be a practical application of the above.

I mean, it might be something like sitting (camouflaged) in a tree with a Fatboy full of optics and cameras waiting for a pyjama party across the street, using an Atwood as a bipod.


----------



## Mark620 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

In ascending order...

1. Building EMP device to destroy obnoxious boom boxes in passing cars...
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000282.JPG

2. Caving:
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P1010390.jpg
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P1010067.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P1010057.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P1010054.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P1010052.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P1010016.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/Image0033.jpg
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000207.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000205.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000200.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000129.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000126.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000122.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000118.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000117.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000116.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/DSCF0207.jpg
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/DSCF0206.jpg
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/DSC02504.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/DSC02546.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/DSC02596.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000411.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000401.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000397.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000395.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000394.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000391.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000386.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000379.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000377.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000425.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000424.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000423.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000416.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/IM000412.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P8280047b.jpg
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P7200054.JPG
http://cryo-laboratory.com/uploader/files/4/P7200035.JPG

3. Flashlights

4. Protein folding for Stanford - High End Computers c2d's & q4d's...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=98308

5. 4 wheeling

6. Camping - Wife had to have a 15K camper - needed a 7K Truck to pull it with...10K driveway to park it all on...
Camper on driveway:
http://cryo-laboratory.com/upload/userfiles/Mark620/DSCFd0239.JPG
Truck - Its an 88 body - all other parts are 97 Powerstroke...
http://www.cryo-laboratory.com/upload/userfiles/Mark620/DSCF0250.JPG


----------



## 9volt (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

I've got a weird one - poker chips

www.chiptalk.net

I had a poker chip problem until I found flashlights and traded it in for a flashlight problem.

I've got an HPI gas RC car that I never really got into and would sell cheap. If any of you RC guys want it shoot me a PM.


----------



## Edjusted (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Seems like a fitting place for my first post. 
Since discovering CPF back in January, I hopped aboard the R2 purchase of the Dereelight DBS V2's. 
After which I proceeded to modify a Mag 4-d with an OSTAR 1000lm LED and custom 18650 battery packs :devil: (I will post details of this project when I return home from my current trip)
Currently I have on order an ARC AAA premium w/ GS because someone decided to start a thread on what is on your keyring. Oh yeah, I also ordered an ARC AAA UV, because.... well, seems like everyone should have some kind of UV light.
Purchased a bunch of 18650 and 123 batteries from AW (awesome batteries by the way)
Bought some glow in the dark key fobs from andygold, which are also a great bargain and handy toy.

This all in the last three months... i just can't wait to see what I buy next.

However, flashlights are not currently my most expensive hobby, but they are getting there rather quickly no thanks to you guys 

Mountain Biking, my WRX, Home Theater Audio and HD Projectors, and skiing top out the list of my current most expensive hobbies.

Ed


----------



## Chuck289 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Zombie hunting!!


----------



## tobjectpascal (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

For me it's portable entertainment devices, my first MD walkman in 97, shortly followed by a 32 meg mp3 player (rio) then another sony MD, then came Mobile Phone (cell) addiction, i've had more phones than you can shake a stick at i'm now on a Nokia 6110 Navigator with built in GPS, i can actually play quake (the PC version) on the damn thing!

Now i'm onto DVD players, divx players, and i've always always had flashlights, my first light was a duracell i think halogen when i was about 11, then i saw a flurecent light for my 12th birthday I must have had over 8 flashlights as gifts between the ages of 10 and 15, last few years though i've stuck to incandescents and fluros, i've built inverters for them, i bought several UV lights plasma balls i've also had a thing for radio mainly for data transfer, wifi antennas, also had a thing for lasers, bluetooth ..

I see a pattern lol


----------



## tobjectpascal (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



The_LED_Museum said:


> Another potentially expensive hobby is collecting insulators.
> You know, "insulators", those glass or porcelain things on telephone poles you may have shot out as a child.
> 
> Some insulators can cost upwards of $20,000.00; but many of them can be had for under $50.00.



LOL don't let my wife see this she might get excited =))


----------



## Unicorn (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Well if I could afford it my other hobbies would be,
cars,
guns,
knives,
computers,
console video games.

And I'm sure that I can find tons of way to spend money.


----------



## Arkayne (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

+1 for photography - Lenses are expensive!

+1 for mountain biking - However, I'm fortunate to have acquired sponsorships that give me 60% products and free tires!


----------



## craig333 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Fourwheeling. What they say about Jeeps is very true. Just empty every pocket.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



craig333 said:


> Fourwheeling. What they say about Jeeps is very true. Just empty every pocket.



Heck, I don't even wheel my ZJ and it's a project at least once a year.


----------



## xcel730 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

(1) Engagement ring shopping - not by choice, but those little buggers are expensive!!! 

(2) Watches - I stopped once I hit 10 luxury watches

(3) Knives - 100 and going

(4) Snowboarding - gears, annual trips

(5) Backpacking and general outdoor gears


----------



## Burgess (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Word to the wise . . . .


Stop *before* you hit 1 Engagement ring.



_


----------



## cave dave (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Still an issue but have these under better control now.
- Bicycling: Mtn, Road and Touring
- Lightweight Camping gear


I managed to start and quickly snuff out spending on:
- Watches
- Knives

Surprised nobody mentioned MP3's, they add up.


----------



## Scottiver (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

I've been into Windsurfing off and on for 25 years and that can get real expensive.
Your need 3-4+sails at $4-500 bucks a pop
Two or more carbon fiber masts @ $2-400 ea.
Two boards - $1,000-1500 ea.
Couple of booms- carbon fiber $500 aluminum $175
Various board bags, harness, mast bases, extensions, harness lines, wetsuits,fins, spare parts, etc.
Plus you need to update to the newest, greatest gear every few years.


----------



## qarawol (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Flashlights - Knives - Hand Tools - Power Tools - Computers - Photography - Amature Radio (HAM) - Locksmithing - Old Rotary Phones - Airbrushing - RC Stuff (electric, nitro, cars, trucks, planes, boats, gliders, helicopters, ducks, etc, etc).

RC was once my longest running passion, since I was born.
Here is just a glimpse of my mess of just some of the RC land vehicles (not all shown)...









I was part of the Electric Only RC Boat Club. I had the FASTEST U-Turning Boat in the club. Watch the short vid and notice the 180 degree turn, right back on the wake it left behind. I wouldn't want to be in this boat when it made that u-turn. 

Here's a video link of how fast it u-turns... If choppy, pause it and give it time to buffer.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v438/qarawol/RC Stuff/?action=view&current=Ricks_RC_Scarab.flv




A customer walked into the hobby store and wanted to know if there was a way to make a decoy duck controllable for he was a duck hunter. ON when the Idea Lights, the thought sparks were flying. Keep in mind that this was in the late 80's early 90's. This is the results...


The project decoy (SF-V 3 cell and the Extreme III was not invented at the time, only there to show size)...








A peak under the hood - if you will, using the worlds most expensive hood prop...








The power train...








Now a video of said project… RC Duck duel - Rick's against Steve's (Hobby Store owner). Mine was faster (of course) and his ate it at the end. The fastest ducks on the pond – well at least the only ones that leave a rooster tail. Had to split vid due to size. Again pause it, give it time to buffer.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...action=view&current=RICK_N_STEVE_RC_DUCK_.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v438/qarawol/RC Stuff/?action=view&current=DeadRCDuck.flv


I have more pictures somewhere.



Njoy…


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

I read the whole thread and there are a lot of interseting ways to spend money, but I didn't see multi-tools.

http://forum.multitool.org/index.php


----------



## Burgess (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

to qarawol --


REALLY enjoyed yer' Duck video. :twothumbs



That thing traveled *MUCH faster* than i expected ! ! ! :wow:



Ever take it to a place where *real* ducks hang out ?



What's their reaction ? :eeksign:


_


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



qarawol said:


> ...snip...
> A customer walked into the hobby store and wanted to know if there was a way to make a decoy duck controllable for he was a duck hunter. ON when the Idea Lights, the thought sparks were flying. Keep in mind that this was in the late 80's early 90's. This is the results...
> 
> …



RC ducks should have requacks


----------



## qarawol (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



Burgess said:


> to qarawol --
> 
> Ever take it to a place where *real* ducks hang out ?
> 
> ...




Hi Burgess,

Yes I have taken it to a park in Cerritos CA called Heritage Park. It has a small pond and many ducks. As I maneuvered it close to the real ducks, they just swam away keeping a good 7+ feet between the robot duck. I guess they thought, something is not right with that duck - too stiff - it must be on crack.

The best part was the young kids feeding the real ducks. As they have a large group of ducks eating away, I move in slowly for my duck needs some food too (they don't know it's fake, I'm hiding). The other ducks move away and the young kids start throwing food to my robot quacker. As I make it swim in a small circle around the floating bread a few times... I slowly move it close to the edge, turn hard then punch it as a leaves the mist of the rooster tail splash on them. At full throttle, I slalom away from their sight leaving a zig zag wake behind. Their lower jaws filled with water as their mouths dropped wide open to the murky waters below. Some actually ran back to mommy or daddy for the roar of the prop, cutting through the water to propel the beast quickly away, is probably what scared them most. 

Off to the other side of the pond the duck goes to be picked up and those kids will never look at another duck the same again.


Njoy...


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



qarawol said:


> Hi Burgess,
> 
> Yes I have taken it to a park in Cerritos CA called Heritage Park. It has a small pond and many ducks. As I maneuvered it close to the real ducks, they just swam away keeping a good 7+ feet between the robot duck. I guess they thought, something is not right with that duck - too stiff - it must be on crack.
> 
> ...


 Just great, another project that I just HAVE to try!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

For some reason, I can think of nothing more hilarious than scaring children with high-speed robotic waterfowl.


----------



## sunspot (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

I’m trying my hand at amateur farming.
Have:
86’ Ford Tractor, 47hp=$6,800
Old Massey Ferguson #43, 2 Bottom Plow=$550
New Disc Harrow=$1,300

Need:
2 Row Planter=$1000? (Used)
Fertilizer=$400? (New)
Drag Harrow=$700? (New)
Replace worn out Brush Hog=$1,000


----------



## Rzr800 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Atving/side-by-siding/full-size 4X4s

Sledding

High performance boating on the big lake (not even my own; but your share of gas and the lifestyle in general is a budget buster)

Powered Parachuting (we supposedly had the dubious distinction of being the first insurance claim in the country after they finally started to cover them).

It isn't often the hobby itself...but how you approach it.


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Ahahahaha! I love the ducks!!! That's hilarious!


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Love the RC ducks qarawol!

My other expensive hobbies include:

- Watches
- Vintage Volkswagens (waning, down to one project car)
- Antique VW toys and model kits
- Motorcycles
- Vintage mini-bikes


----------



## shakeylegs (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Drinking and gambling may qualify for some. 
You may quibble about hobby vs addiction but at least three of my hobbies ARE addictions: . . . . . . . Must . . . .fight . . . .urge . . . .

Flashlights
Ultralight backpacking
Pocket knives

Regarding expense, each of my addictions represents a different expense threshold. By that I mean that I can see value in dropping $400 + on a quality sleeping bag - western mountaineering comes to mind. 
Whereas I would probably never spend that on a flashlight. I think my most expensive "production" light was about $85 and I've spend $100 + on some mod builds. 
A quality production folder would fall somewhere in between. And for a beautiful custom folder I might even consider the first born.
Perceived value I suppose.


----------



## Glock40 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

ATVing
Fishing
Hunting


----------



## tradderran (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Flying my own Cessna 310
Vintage Watches Rolex an Omega
Cars an trucks
Guns vintage winchesters and Colts SA'S
Flishlights
Knives
Hunting
Boats an fishing

In that order


----------



## Burgess (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Hey, that's the plane *Sky-King* flew in the early 1960's !


A *Cessna 310-B*


Still remember that TV show, on Saturday mornings. 


(i'm 54)

_


----------



## shakeylegs (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



Burgess said:


> Hey, that's the plane *Sky-King* flew in the early 1960's !
> 
> A *Cessna 310-B*
> 
> ...



I remember Penny!


----------



## tradderran (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



Burgess said:


> Hey, that's the plane *Sky-King* flew in the early 1960's !
> 
> 
> A *Cessna 310-B*
> ...


Took me 20 years to get one.
The show started it all.
(I'M 58)


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Photography
Firearms
Minox 8x11 cameras (spy cameras)
Knives


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Flashlights are expensive... (Just ask my mom,who shakes her head in disbelief whenever I tell her I've ordered a new light.)

Other expensive hobbies... computers as well as shoes.


----------



## paulr (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

I just got an Asus EEE PC tiny laptop computer sort of as an impulse buy. It's really cute, a little bigger than a VHS cassette if you remember those. I got the $400 model which is the one I'd recommend for various reasons (they range from $300 to $500). I will probably take it on a trip soon, but I don't have that good a reason for having bought it since I already have a perfectly good (larger, but still completely manageable) laptop that I was going to take otherwise.


----------



## Knifekulture (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Collecting tube-type and transistorized _ZENITH _trans-oceanics depletes much of my disposable income.


----------



## Aaron1100us (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

1957 caddy
rc heilcopter
ham radio
marine aquriums
computers
antiques


----------



## Tempest UK (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Knives, computers, G-Shocks...all of which are overshadowed by flashlights.



Regards,
Tempest


----------



## lctorana (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



Knifekulture said:


> Collecting tube-type and transistorized _ZENITH _trans-oceanics depletes much of my disposable income.


 
+1.

I have well over 100 valve radios and couldn't even THINK of affording even one TO.


----------



## geek4christ (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Enduros (dirt bike races).

Had to give this one up due to the cost :mecry:


----------



## divinginn (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

boats,scuba diving,guns,hunting,motorcycles,scuba diving has been my main focus the last few years which led me into high powered dive lights.


----------



## george tichbourne (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Motorcycle racing...750 class dirt track

George


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 25, 2008)

*What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Let's say that, for the purpose of this thread, flashaholism is a hobby.... instead of a horrible addiction that none of us wish to cure. 

What other hobbies do you guys enjoy? 

(I'd like to get some ideas, as I sometimes get horribly bored during my off-time. Thanks, in advance).


----------



## RyanA (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

RC! Right now I'm putting a four stroke nitro into a gt10. As soon as I get around to ordering replacement parts.:laughing:


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Camping:rock::rock::rock:

PC Gaming:bow:


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

I love to taste beer. Since Belgium's the number 1 beer country in the world, this is paradise for me  I just drunk a Pannepot (by Struise brouwers) and I do understand this is among the best in the world. Heavenly!

EDIT : and Couchsurfing is also a hobby of mine, you can check my profile at couchsurfing.com/pallieter85


----------



## fireboltr (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Lets see.....
RC helicopters (freaking expensive), Computers, RC airplanes, knife making, airbrushing, cars, motorcycles, camping, fishing, benchrest shooting/reloading, metal working/fab/welding, woodworking, general crafts

Im sure there are more but cant think about them at the moment.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Caving... with homemade headlamps.


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

being an audiophile...

another poisonous hobby 

Long time since i am on CPF


----------



## chesterqw (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

not full size however... into the portable headphone audiophile world ^^

share some links...
www.head-fi.org
www.jaben.net


----------



## Metatron (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

vegetable growing, satellite spotting


----------



## Niconical (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Metatron said:


> satellite spotting


 
Wow, you must need some _serious_ throw on your flashlights for that !


----------



## karlthev (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Hiking, photography, cooking.


Karl


----------



## Superdave (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

I build fast geeky cars...

I've got a '91 Cavalier V6 5 speed that's putting down almost 300 WHP and just ready to break into the 12's. Still gets 30 MPG on the highway :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

I used to be rather heavy into collecting insulaters - you know - "insulators" - those glass or porcelain things on telephone poles you may have shot out as a child. But my move in late-2004 kinda put the kibosh on that. :shakehead

Another thing I enjoyed but had to quit because of no room at moving time in mid-2008 was collecting large, vintage to downright antique JVC ghetto blasters - in particular, the larger ones that you just about needed a crane to carry around. I did managed to sneak one of them away (a JVC RC-656JW) and take it with me but I gave all the others away before they ended up in the dipsty dumpster.

Right now, the only things I collect are Digimon plush and SpongeBob SquarePants plush; I did not have to leave any of them behind. 

And besides flashlights & lasers, I'm moderately "into" computers.
I used to build & modify my own, but I no longer have the manual dexterity necessary for that since having a rather significant brain operation in early-autumn 2002. So pretty much everything I do with them now involves cables & external devices.

O, and before I forget...flying R/C aircraft is another hobby of mine.
I originally started strictly for my website sakes, but I enjoy going out & flying aircraft (ranging fron ~5" wingspan to nearly 40" wingspan!) regardless of whether or not I update my website with the flights.
Fortunately for me, there is a large park quite literally across the street from here with a paved strip that wheeled aircraft can take off from - I'm not just limited to hand-launching like I was at Garcia Bend Park not far from where I used to live. And since the park is so close, I can load the basket of my electric wheelchair up with remotes and flight batteries, and carry the aircraft itself in one hand because the trip takes significantly less than one minute from the time I leave here until the time I arrive at the park in a location suitable for takeoff. :thumbsup:
Then it's party time!!!


----------



## blackdragonx1186 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

im into pc gaming/building pcs. i race rc cars around as much as i can. (my truck is quite quick!) im also heavy into car audio. <<big money pit, altho the rewards are very much worth it. and mostly just tech-type stuff in general.


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Those that I can discuss here:
backpacking
fly fishing and fly tying
photography
tomato husbandry
cooking 
knives 
vinyl music and books (which may force me to move into a larger house at some point if I can't curb the habit)
hawaiian shirts 
candy

There are others but these are the primary, long term addictions. Time is the limiting factor as work always seems to interfere.


----------



## BIGIRON (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Amatuer gynocology.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

I collect music from the 20s, 30s and 40s. Many kinds.

Also carpentry. I design and build modular furniture. I was inspired by the methods employed by stage carpenters when building permenant pieces for backstage use. Everything must either break down or fold up or both. Often pieces from one project may be reassembled in ways that combine them with pieces from other projects. I've been doing it long enough that I've built almost all of our furniture.


----------



## Lee1959 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Archery, not arrow guns (ie. compounds or crossbows), muzzleloading, period trekking, hunting,making knives.


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Plane spotting - I guess that's what you call it.

Take my scanner (using LSD rechargeables  ) and go to the local International airport (YOW) and watch the planes come and go, and note their tailfin and registration numbers.

I do this so much I am considering joining the airport watch volunteer group.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Superdave said:


> I build fast geeky cars...
> 
> I've got a '91 Cavalier V6 5 speed that's putting down almost 300 WHP and just ready to break into the 12's. Still gets 30 MPG on the highway :thumbsup:


 



Thats Cool!

I had an '89 Cavalier Z24 that had close to 300hp on nitrious and WAY to much money into it. It was fun but costly. 

Now I have a 78 Chevette that is getting a full custom frame, rollcage, and I have a Pontiac Solstice GXP 2.0 Turbocharged engine with 12 miles on it. (sometimes taking the road less traveled can be a great adventure)



(Amatuer gynocology)

BIGIRON, Nice to know I'm not the only one practicing here:nana:


Some of my other hobbies include:

Cars
Knives
Mountain Biking
Custom Motorcycles
Hiking
Home and Car Audio


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Working out / gym rat
rollerblading / swimming
racquetball
History / science buff


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Spoiling my wife
Modifying/building diesel trucks
Fast cars(kind of in a slump on this one)
Music
Books
Guns/shooting
Alternative energy
Disaster preparedness(Is that a hobby or just good sense?)
Tinkering with machinery of all kinds

There's more, I'm sure. :buddies:


----------



## Black Rose (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Superdave said:


> I've got a '91 Cavalier V6 5 speed that's putting down almost 300 WHP


300 HP..Wow!!! My first new car was an '89 Cavalier RS with a 2.8L V6 5-speed. Basically a Z-24 without the gimmicky plastic add-ons. 

Best car I had until my current vehicle.


----------



## m16a (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Target shooting, photography(somewhat), tennis, fantasy football, reading sci fi and classics. Thats about it for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Fallingwater (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

PC gaming, radio control toys (I can't afford the real models), writing of different kinds (I specialize in hardware/gadgetry reviews), simple electronics, occasionally tinkering with engines.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Black Rose said:


> Plane spotting - I guess that's what you call it.
> 
> Take my scanner (using LSD rechargeables  ) and go to the local International airport (YOW) and watch the planes come and go, and note their tailfin and registration numbers.
> 
> I do this so much I am considering joining the airport watch volunteer group.


You should stay away from Greece then! LOL. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/1697862.stm

I enjoy cycling training & racing and photography.

Oh and I love to have fun with crossbows too. They are expensive and frowned upon in this part of the world but nothing is as much fun as designing arrows with flashing LED lights built into them and firing them up into the night sky, hehehe (in a safe place of course).


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



BIGIRON said:


> Amatuer gynocology.


 
LOL

No offense, but that hobby is a bit too common. 

Excellent hobbies mentioned so far. Thanks guys.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Hifi 2-channel audio. Mainly large solid-state at the moment.
Air gun shooting.
Metalworking, with more emphasis on restoring the machines themselves right now.
Sailing, and trying to get my boat repaired eventually.
Minor interesting in small-engine powered equipment. Too many lawnmowers and chainsaws.

Used to be into vintage computer collecting, but I lost interest and I'm going to sell most of the collection.
Also used to have a camera collection that I'm still selling off.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



The_LED_Museum said:


> I used to be rather heavy into collecting insulaters - you know - "insulators" - those glass or porcelain things on telephone poles you may have shot out as a child. But my move in late-2004 kinda put the kibosh on that. :shakehead


Too hard climbing the poles now, I suppose. :sigh:


----------



## mudman cj (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Listening to music (recorded and live), collecting music, a bit of car audio and home audiophile pursuits, jamming on the base guitar, movies, books (fiction and non-fiction over a wide range of genres), bar-b-que preparation and secret sauce making, pool (billiards), foosball, gaming (not so much anymore), cycling, roller blading, camping, floating, racquetball, the equipment used for and fine art of making espresso, building and modifying equipment of many types including an espresso grinder, espresso machine, coffee roasting machine, flashlights, battery charger, and computers.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



TorchBoy said:


> Too hard climbing the poles now, I suppose. :sigh:


There are free insulators for the taking on this pole...





...but you'd probably get seriously zapped trying to retrieve them. :sick2:


----------



## adamlau (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Testing knives and ammunition (since my firearms are already fully modded) and in that order. Online browsing and shopping.


----------



## JWP_EE (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Astronomy.

I have always liked lights, especially the ones in the night sky.

I now have more LED flashlights than telescopes.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

:twothumbs Astronomy is great.
Just staring up at the starry night sky amazes me.


----------



## quokked (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Ballroom and Latin Dancing 

I got my Silver Medal in Latin and my Bronze in Ballroom
and I *think* I can dance


----------



## prof (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Hobbies other than flashlights (in no particular order)

hanging out with my family (ok so this is #1)
hiking
photography (landscapes and family), both 35mm and digital
bbq (making and eating) and cooking
coffee (roasting, preparing, and drinking..be it coffee or espresso--just no candy coffee please)
coin collecting (sometimes stamps also)
reading
knives (a bit)
computers


----------



## zipplet (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Other than flashlights:

- Computer hardware
- Computer programming, all the way from low level (ASM) to high level (C/pascal/etc)
- Electronics, including microcontroller development
- Video games, mostly old ones
- Digital photography (not so serious right now)


----------



## 22hornet (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Other than flashlights:

- Cars
- Guns, I have all kinds but especially like airguns and pocket handguns
- Photography (still deciding between a Sigma DP1 and a Ricoh GRDII at this moment)
- Architecture and modern art in general

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## 22hornet (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

and of course I love my Ruger 77/22 RSH *.22hornet*...
and my Anschuetz 1365 9mm Flobert: fun but practically useless.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

i like to knit sweaters for my 23 cats and little hodies for em.i started now to even knit em for the strays.they dont seem to like my sweaters but they look so cute


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Can't afford most of them but Pro Audio gear, Mostly vintage Crest and JBL Pro gear. Some good finds are on FleaBay. Lights obviously, reading books about Geopolitics, scriptural reading. Medical books as well. Knives, Vintage Clauss scissors and shears. Music as you can see by the avatars. Tools, some car stuff as well. Good movies. Inspecting my eyelids for pinholes too.


----------



## BIGIRON (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Raggie, you continue to crack me up. Didja finally get some rain?


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

yes lots of rain i was so happy plus 4 tornadoes in this country.was prrety insane i love wild weather.and im even lucky it stoped now since i have dr appt in am


----------



## Coop (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Spending quality time with my wife & pets & friends, Cooking, Gadgets, Gear, Photography, Messing with my computers, Hiking, Biking, Geocaching, Camping


----------



## Glock40 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

1. Atv riding. LIke to play in the mud.(Have a Yamaha Kodiak 450)

2. Geocaching just started to mess around with this some.

3. Hunting & Fishing

Best of all, all of these hobbies require the use of flashlights sometimes.


----------



## Rossymeister (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

1. Computer Repair and Software Debugging
2. Knife and Multi-tool Collecting
3. Online Shopping
4. Listening To Music,Especially Bluegrass, and *Johnny Cash* :thumbsup:


----------



## Superdave (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



DaFABRICATA said:


> Thats Cool!
> 
> I had an '89 Cavalier Z24 that had close to 300hp on nitrious and WAY to much money into it. It was fun but costly.
> 
> Now I have a 78 Chevette that is getting a full custom frame, rollcage, and I have a Pontiac Solstice GXP 2.0 Turbocharged engine with 12 miles on it. (sometimes taking the road less traveled can be a great adventure)


 
Sweet! i've been looking for a good Chevette for a while, also looking for a 73 ish Vega hatch. 

the Z24 is all motor, i might add nitrous at some point but the current cam isn't very nitrous friendly. :duh2:

here is a video..

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/V6-Z24-14-mile_176252.htm

and info.. http://www.v6z24.com/registry/whitelightning2 :thumbsup:


----------



## kavvika (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Writing music & playing the guitar (been a while since I've done either)
Buying and selling on ebay and forums
Over the summer I fished and flew my kite a few times, wish I had more time to do that now
I also love to bike, averaging 10 miles a day over the summer.
I dabble with photography
Modifying R/C cars (most expensive by far)
Oh, and updating my website


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

I have loved R/C cars for years but the expense prevents me from pursuing it. As well as the fact that I kept breaking parts and not every neighbour likes a nitro engine reving wildly...


----------



## husky20 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

right now im trying to set the record for sitting on a couch.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



husky20 said:


> right now im trying to set the record for sitting on a couch.


When you're done I'll try to beat that record!


----------



## Stormdrane (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Other hobby = knots and ropework


----------



## kavvika (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



TONY M said:


> I have loved R/C cars for years but the expense prevents me from pursuing it. As well as the fact that I kept breaking parts and not every neighbour likes a nitro engine reving wildly...


Just curious, when was the last time you looked into getting an R/C? Within the last two years, brushless systems started getting much cheaper and some trucks even come with them from the factory (Traxxas Rustler VXL/Losi Speed-T ~$290) and they're capable of speeds between 50 and 80 mph with the right battery. I'm running quality matched standard 6-cell packs and I've yet to lose a race against many nitro trucks. The only truck I remember losing to is a brushless street E-Maxx on 5S, and that was because he had 4WD. And LiPo is a whole new world. My packs are about 7.2V, compared to the 11.1V or even 14.4V my ESC's can take. Brushless motors are very quiet, and I'd recommend you give the hobby another shot! And if you buy used like I try to do, you can get everything at an average of 1/2 retail!

BTW, Stormdrane, lovely work you have pictured on your blog. I've been wanting to try making lanyards for a few months now; never got around to ordering the paracord yet.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

besides the obvious


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Stormdrane said:


> Other hobby = knots and ropework


 
LOL .... We know! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



kavvika said:


> Just curious, when was the last time you looked into getting an R/C? Within the last two years, brushless systems started getting much cheaper and some trucks even come with them from the factory (Traxxas Rustler VXL/Losi Speed-T ~$290) and they're capable of speeds between 50 and 80 mph with the right battery. I'm running quality matched standard 6-cell packs and I've yet to lose a race against many nitro trucks. The only truck I remember losing to is a brushless street E-Maxx on 5S, and that was because he had 4WD. And LiPo is a whole new world. My packs are about 7.2V, compared to the 11.1V or even 14.4V my ESC's can take. Brushless motors are very quiet, and I'd recommend you give the hobby another shot! And if you buy used like I try to do, you can get everything at an average of 1/2 retail!


 Its been a while now but only last year I had considered getting a Traxxas Rustler as I love rear wheel drive and need something tough as if anyone can break an R/C car I can. I remember watching a few online videos of it last year and thought WOW thats pretty impressive.

I will defo be into the hobby again in the future! But maybe not just yet.  Hehe.

Thanks.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



270winchester said:


> besides the obvious


Nice bikes! :thumbsup:


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Stormdrane said:


> Other hobby = knots and ropework


:twothumbs Nice work. Earlier this year I realised I could tie (and name!) eight different kinds of bowline, which I thought was rather strange. I wouldn't have called my knot tying a hobby, but maybe ... :shrug: It's basically just to support my caving-with-homemade-torches hobby.


----------



## 750.356 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Shooting.

I find that most individuals that have an interest in combat-type shooting will inevitably get into lights at one point or another. 

Personally, I couldn't have cared less about lights before I started carrying. It's a natural progression once you get into the preparedness mindset.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

I like to eat, watch tv, play table tennis, tennis, racquet ball, badminton, ride my bike and swim. Although, I've been having a bunch of cooky pains in my back, sides and ribs, so my physical activity has been limited lately.


----------



## kavvika (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Cute baby, Mario!

Did I ever tell you how well those TC bodies you sold me fit?


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



750.356 said:


> Personally, I could*n't* have cared less about lights before I started carrying.


 You might be the first American I've seen who got that right, instead of saying they *could* care less when they really meant they couldn't. :twothumbs
:welcome:


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

For me it's mostly outdoor things:
Ultimate Frisbee
Biking - both mountain & road
Skiing - both XC & downhill (preferably in Vermont)
Hiking / Camping / Backpacking
Caving 
fixing things 
rooting for the Mets


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



270winchester said:


> besides the obvious


 
Damn nice. :thumbsup:

Looks like you've got some pretty serious money invested there.

I can't match those, but I do have a Gary Fisher 29er I'm kind of partial to. But I'm only lightly into bikes as a hobby/lifestyle (and I like mixing my bikes and flashlights, since late-night rides to stretch my legs for a while are something I really like doing lately).


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



TONY M said:


> Nice bikes! :thumbsup:



thank you


varuscelli said:


> Looks like you've got some pretty serious money invested there.



most of the parts were "close outs" and/or second hand(Monster T for example). So I don't have the latest fancy parts but still get to ride with confidence. It's surprisingly cheap to build a bike( I built all three piece by piece) if you don't need the newest bling.:twothumbs

The Bullit was the hardest to build because I wanted an American made one(most Santa Cruz bikes are made in Taiwan now) so it took me a year to find an 05 in near-new shape.


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



270winchester said:


> It's surprisingly cheap to build a bike( I built all three piece by piece) if you don't need the newest bling.:twothumbs


 
Well, even from the little I know, it looks to me like you took care to put quality components together (I'm mean, I see it in each of those bikes). 

The way I see it, there are quite a few pretty expensive "ready made" bikes out there have a few corners cut here and there in such a way to make it look (quite often) like you're getting more than you really are. Build them your way, and you know you're putting together what you want, what you need, or what you know will work for you (or all three). 

And there's not a thing wrong with close-outs and second hand as long as you know what you're looking for (ha! you know that better than I do). This year's close-out is what everyone was hollering to upgrade to last year or the year before, and those components are every bit as good now as they were then. And it looks like you do a great job with that sort of build. Pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## ozner1991 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

gaming, lockpicking and photography


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

I collected knives before I was really into flashlights. Started out mainly with Spyderco but eventually went off tactical knives as I found SAKs were far more suited to my needs. So I then amassed a fair few of them 

Now, I still use and enjoy the knives I bought, but SureFire has long since eclipsed Spyderco.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Tempest UK said:


> I collected knives before I was really into flashlights. Started out mainly with Spyderco but eventually went off tactical knives as I found SAKs were far more suited to my needs. So I then amassed a fair few of them
> 
> Now, I still use and enjoy the knives I bought, but SureFire has long since eclipsed Spyderco.
> 
> ...


I still like pocket knives too, but they have not been a "hobby" for me since I found the perfect pocket knife for me. I wonder if it will be the same with flashlights.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Art Vandelay said:


> I still like pocket knives too, but they have not been a "hobby" for me since I found the perfect pocket knife for me. I wonder if it will be the same with flashlights.


 
Okay, as someone who collects knives and has been looking to find the ideal one too, please tell us which knife is your perfect pocket knife.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*



Monocrom said:


> Okay, as someone who collects knives and has been looking to find the ideal one too, please tell us which knife is your perfect pocket knife.


It's not an expensive knife. It's the A.G. Russell FeatherLite One Hand Knife with the general purpose blade. The blade is 3 1/8", and it is slightly less than 4" closed. It is 1.5 ounces. It's tough. One reviewer even used it to baton some kindling. Here is that review.

http://outdoors-magazine.com/A-G-Russell-General-Purpose-Blade.html

The FeatherLite is not for everybody. It's not fancy. It does not look threatening to non-knife people. Unlike a Spyderco, it requires some practice to get to open and close easily and quickly with one hand. Once you get used to it, it will open with one hand as easily as a Spyderco.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Hey, thanks for the response and the link.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

Too many, to be honest...

*Main Hobbies:*
Mountain biking and bike building.
Firearms shooting and competion, rifle, pistol, shotgun.
Archery competition, 3D and spot shooting.
PC Gaming and (battlefield sims)
Sport kite flying

*Things I also enjoy and do several times per year*
Hunting (mostly archery) - Elk, deer, bear, Javelina, Dove & quail
Helicopter student - (I'm going up again in October)
Camping, fishing, day hiking
Shooting air rifles and pistols, spear throwing, slingshots, paintball
Go-Karting


----------



## SnWnMe (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: What other hobbies do you enjoy?*

I like to mtn bike






Shoot






and play bass

(_Moderator note: Oversized pics removed IAW CPF Image Rules._)


----------



## N/Apower (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Firearms

Sports cars

Women (although recently in the past year I have cut back on this last to fund the others)

Weight lifting (not so bad anymore, but when I used to supplement it got expensive).


----------



## Jarl (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

motorbikes, mountain biking, flashlights, photography, computer gaming.

Mountain biking and lights are the only ones I can afford to do decently, so everything else takes a bit of a back seat :/. Still, got most the lights I want (need a headlamp and a thrower), and the mountain bike is nearly finished too (haha....), so next stop, motorbikes


----------



## rayman (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Some years ago I played American Football (I know in Germany it's nothing compared to the US but it was fun  now I'm to old :sigh. Over here you had to buy all the equipment on your own and that's quite expensive.

Right know I'm into mountainbiking this hobby is also very expensive.

And yeah...not to forget photography .

rayman


----------



## danpass (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Photography
Flying
Guns
SCUBA
motorcycling
watches


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Paintball... Expensive stuff!!


----------



## Well-Lit (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Firearms, knives and flashlights. The wife won't let me use the firearms in the house though.  


Best Regards
Bob


----------



## danpass (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*



Well-Lit said:


> Firearms, knives and flashlights. The wife won't let me use the firearms in the house though.
> 
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob


 
Linky-poo 






.


----------



## Well-Lit (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Dan, yeah I thought about that, but then she will want to know why there are 4 or 5 phone books duct taped together in the corner of the room. I just cant win... 


Bob


----------



## aussiebob (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

Lights
Fishing
Knives
RC Cars


----------



## CLHC (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

"_Other Expensive Hobbies_" besides the ones already mentioned throughout this thread:

Wine
Single Malt Scotch
Cognac

and the foo-foo "glass" to go with each particular drink! :huh:


----------



## Eugene (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Other expensive hobbies*

umm, maybe we should try naming a hobby that isn't expensive


----------



## sbebenelli (Aug 25, 2009)

*Your #1 hobby?*

Most people have more than one hobby. What hobby is your #1 interest that never seems to fade?

Personally I go through spells and tend to loose interest after awhile then for whatever reason I'll spark an interest again. It seems to go through cycles.

I enjoy flashlights. This is not a hobby to me like a lot on here. I tend to be more interested in reading rather than owning. I usually have 2 good flashlights and that changes as newer ones come out. I don't collect what so ever.

My #1 favorite hobby that hasn't faded in the least is RVing. I bought a camper in 2007 and haven't looked back. That's all I look forward to. Mostly get to do it on weekends at a state park close to home. We are spending 4 nights there over Labor Day weekend. Can't wait.

The thing with camping is there is no work to do. It's all relaxing. 

I'm a NASCAR fan and last Sat night I had the satellite set up and watched the Bristol night race outside by the camp fire. 

For kids it gives them lasting memories. My parents took us kids camping a few times while growing. I can remember every time.

Here is a picture of our home away from home.


----------



## Search (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

I've always wanted to do the RV thing. I just grew up roughing it with a tent and that always seemed fine.

On topic though, my number one hobby is definitely flashlights.

I don't think the other stuff is considered a hobby, but I love my jobs.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

I play paintball now, but Taekwondo (amongst some other martial arts) was my passion for 12 or 13 years.

Unfortunately I injured my leg badly in work which took me out for months, the wife was pregnant at the time too, so I had to stay home more to help her, then the baby arrived. That little thing called life got in the way, and I wouldn't change it for a second. Then another one decided to join us 18 months later :twothumbs


----------



## ironhorse (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

I pitch horseshoes and pitch in tournaments and practice daily.


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Great question! For me my Case peanut knives came to mind first but then realized photography was right up there at the top. Flashlights are my most recent hobby diversion. Then I remembered I have been a magazine nut longer than even camera fanatisism. aw jeeze now you have gone and done it and made me think again.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

My passion is cycling. Road or mountain, gears or single speed, rigid or full suspension. So long as there's two wheels and pedaling involved I'm usually pretty happy.

Lots of other hobbies soak up my non-cycling time. To name a few:

* photography
* lights
* hiking/camping/backpacking
* tinkering

- Chris


----------



## sledhead (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

RV'ing was a great time- had one for about 10 yrs. 4yrs ago we rented a Class C in Alaska and did a 1500 mile tour- Best time ever.

Flashlights and knives are my hobbies now but the number 1 hobby seems to be guitars. Started 40 yrs ago and it never seems to fade.


----------



## orbital (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*



Gimpy00Wang said:


> My passion is cycling. Road or mountain, gears or single speed, rigid or full suspension. So long as there's two wheels and pedaling involved I'm usually pretty happy....
> 
> - Chris



+1 for cycling.

My first bike was a yellow Schwinn Stingray
Then I started racing BMX in the late 70s' ~ raced Mtn. bikes in the 90s'.

Lately, I ride my Road & Mtn. bike about the same amount,
...by the way, installing a Chris King BB in my Road bike today!!


----------



## Big_Ed (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Attending drive-in theaters, collecting anything that has to do with them (in-car speakers and heaters, tickets, photos, flyers, advertising, other drive-in memorabilia), and watching drive-in theater intermission films. I was lucky enough to take most of the summer of 2008 off of my regular job and move up to Chetek, Wisconsin and work at the Stardust Drive-In. It was the experience of a lifetime for me.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

My #1 hobby changes too often to nail down. My two life hobbies have been The shooting sports and cycling, mostly mountain now. The shooting sports went hand in hand with hunting, which led to archery, which led to viewing wildlife. I discovered that as much as I enjoyed hunting what I really liked was just being outdoors with the critters and nature, which led to my higher appreciation for quality sporting optics. Having a nice selection of viewing optics, in turn, enhanced the shooting and hunting. I guess they all just sort of go together so as a group it's my #1 hobby. I'm sure I'll always be into the flashlight scene and this is the forum where I spend most of my time, mostly because of my interest in lights but also because this is one of the best run forums that I've ever experienced. 






*sbebenelli*, loved your RV story and having fun with the kids. They'll remember that sort of thing forever too. Many of my best memories are from spending time with my dad and brother on week long shooting trips in the trailer or hunting trips with friends living out of the trailer. They provide a lot of extra comfort when it's cold or wet.




*Dusty, *your little one is precious as can be! What a little sweetheart you have there.


----------



## *Dusty* (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*



Patriot said:


> I'm sure I'll always be into the flashlight scene and this is the forum where I spend most of my time, mostly because of my interest in lights but also because this is one of the best run forums that I've ever experienced.
> 
> 
> *Dusty, *your little one is precious as can be! What a little sweetheart you have there.



+1 on the running of the forum, a lot of paintball forums I use are nothing but slagging sessions and keyboard warriors.

Kind of you to say so, they are my absolute pride and joy


----------



## houtex (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

1. My dogs
2. Training MMA and following/watching the sport
3. Knives and Flashlights


----------



## bobisculous (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Biking is probably what I am spending more of my time doing then anything else now. Earlier this year I purchased a reasonable good quality bike and am getting my money out of it. 

I really like GPS technology, so I really enjoy geocaching. I keep up with the local caches and always grab caches when I have the chance. 
This goes along with my hobby of camping. I wish I had more time to get out to various parks, but work stops that. And the weather makes it so miserable to camp in the summer, so most of it happens in the winter months of the year for me.

I also like computers a lot. Building them, buying them, fixing them. It's all the same.


----------



## JWP_EE (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Astronomy.

I have spent more money on telescopes than I ever will on flashlights. But I am working on it.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

I have two #1 hobbies. Hifi audio and vintage metal/woodworking machines.


----------



## gollum (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

I love my flashlights and I am a gadget freak :tinfoil:


I am a Knifemaker by choice (and a printer by trade)

I love working with steel (damascus) and wood and leather amongst many other things... link of one of my threads in my sig.



I cannot stay off Motorbikes
sportsbikes and offroad... keeps you fit and lets you know you're alive

Bonsai is another passion
something that helps me relax and gives endless visual pleasure

I also have 8 fish tanks full of tropical/african cichlids

being a night owl ,amateur astronomy ...my fathers passion aswell

there would be more if I had time 
one day I will get back into entomology... 
I am in awe of the Hawk moth and want to collect a few common specimens for display






check my knife pics thread in custom forge ... if your wallet can take it:devil:


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

I tend to go through cycles with my hobbies for various reasons. Sometimes there is a lack of time, or lack of money, or just plain loss of enthusiasm. Lately my interests in lighting are suffering from both lack of enthusiasm and lack of money. I used to spend a lot of time with model trains. However, I eventually realized I would never have the space or money to build a layout, so I pretty much lost interest, except maybe to detail the odd piece of rolling stock. Even there though my worsening carpal tunnel syndrome keeps me from getting very far.

The only hobby I've been fairly consistent pursuing through the years has been cycling. To be sure, it hasn't always been with enthusiasm. At times I just have to drag myself out to the bike whether I feel like it or not. The reason I do is because of what a former gym teacher used to say to his class: "If you don't exercise you'll get old, fat, bald, ugly, and die of a heart attack!" So regardless of how I feel, short of having the flu, I drag my behind to the bike a few times a week, and try to go for an hour each time. When my heart is in it, I'll do a lot more.

As a general rule, new developments are what keep me interested in a hobby. For a while, LEDs were getting brighter and my interest was keen. Now things have slowed down, so it's kind of made me lose interest. Same with PCs. For the longest time hard drives and processors were doubling in size or speed annually. Lately though both seem to have leveled off. And in any case, PCs were plenty fast for most uses several years ago. The need to upgrade just isn't there like it used to be.

I'm kind of hoping thermoelectrics undergo a major development soon. I was seriously interested in them in the early 1990s. Within a few years I lost interest when I learned they had been more or less stuck at the same efficiency since the 1960s (although they have gotten a lot less expensive).

Other things I've delved in included gardening and various fixit things around the house. I lost interest in gardening on account of the warmer summers and larger number of mosquitoes. I just couldn't stand being outside long enough to do anything productive in the garden. Now just mowing the lawn keeps me outside for about as long as I can tolerate it. Maybe I'll erect a greenhouse over the former vegetable garden. At least it'll keep the bugs at bay, although I'll still suffer through the heat.


----------



## KC2IXE (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Eating, and living indoors - the rest come and go, and comeback and go...


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

none stays more than 3-4 years since thats so far my stage of life between junior high, senior high, uni (overseas), work (local), and another work (overseas)

but some of them comes back when theres opportunity
-volleyball
-computer games (console and mmorpg as well)
-computer hardware
-flashlights
-motorbikes
-travelling / camping / backpacking
-movies/anime

hmm maybe the most persistent of all, procastinating....


----------



## roguesw (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

My #1 hobby is doing Iaido here in Japan. Its the art of drawing and cutting with a japanese sword.
Sorry, no pics of me at the moment but here is a clipart to show you a general idea.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

The hobbies I've been interested in throughout my life:
- high-end home theater audio components
- R/C cars
- shooting range
- running/lifting/cycling
- mixed martial arts training
- woodworking
- photography
- flashlights

The only ones of the above mentioned that I had any significant money invested in were the high-end audio and flashlights. The others were mainly a short phase that I eventually lost interest in. High-end audio I devoted much of my time at college to and spent way too much money. I sold most everything off post-graduation so I wouldn't have to move it to the new living quarters.

Woodworking I still do but not for enjoyment, it's only when someone needs something and to be completely honest I don't even like it anymore. It's become a nuissance.

I'm still very much involved in running/cycling but the weight lifting has been phased out. This hobby will stay with me for a long time as it costs little to nothing to participate in. Once your cycle is paid for there's very minor maintenance costs.

I've never had the budget for anything else. Any kind of motorsports, watersports, or some type of hobby involving "collecting" would honestly break me. So I've just consequently lost interest in any of those fields.

*Now, all of my hobby money goes into flashlights.*


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

I would say my main hobbies are 
-Dogs
-Camping (ever since I was little)
-Riding corners on streetbikes
-Shooting and hunting
-Mountain bikes
-Urban Exploration (just recently)
-Mudding
-Hunting
-Fishing

Flashlights are NOT a hobby for me. They are a necessity that come with the territory of camping, hunting, fishing, and mudding

And who says camping isnt hard work!? Or maybe I just rough it a little too much?

Copper man!





My 98' ZX2 at Falls Hole





My 07' Polaris 800 





07' GSXR 600




ZR2 after Watkins farm mudbog


----------



## NeonLights (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

My main hobby related activities for the past 10-15 years have revolved around automobiles. I love to drive long distances, work on my cars, race my cars, detail them, modify them, etc. Our family got back a few weeks ago from a 3840 mile, 6 day trip out to the Grand Canyon and back. Our kids, five and six, really enjoyed it too and travelled very well. 

Currently I have two Mustangs GT's, a Mini Cooper, Miata, and our family car is a Subaru Forester XT.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*



*Dusty* said:


> +1 on the running of the forum, a lot of paintball forums I use are nothing but slagging sessions and keyboard warriors.
> 
> Kind of you to say so, they are my absolute pride and joy






You're welcome Dusty, and I meant to say, *they* are both beautiful.


----------



## Xrunner (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Guns and shooting here, specifically tactical pistols. My current favorites are the Glock 17L (longslide) and Glock 34.


----------



## ponygt65 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

My four kids

Cars (mostly mustangs)


----------



## ypsifly (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Craft beer. I've been into it for over 17 years. I have well stocked "cellar" with an emphasis on strong ales from Belgium as well as some rare beers from the States. Quads, Triples, Imperial Stouts, Barley Wines...etc.

I started a bottle collection in the early '90s and I'm just over 2000 bottles. I stopped saving bottles a few years ago, with a few exceptions. I've also tried hundreds on tap so if I totaled all of the beers I've tried including home brews we're looking at over damn near 2,500 beers tasted. I have 572 reviews posted at Beer Advocate.

I also fish 2-3 times a week. I enjoy fly fishing and tying my own flies, but I also make spinners, cast plugs, and rig bait. Saturday I'll be fishing Michigan's Au Sable River for trout. I'll be throwing flies and small plugs and spinners on ultra-light gear. Next month I'll start my Salmon season. I'll throw big plugs at them before they swim upstream, then I'll switch to flies and spawn.

I fish through the ice as well. Perch, crappie, bluegill, and trout through a frozen slab puts a smile on my face.

I also enjoy hiking during the colder months. I hate the local black flies, so I don't hit the trail until October.

I also explore and photograph abandoned buildings in Detroit. My flashlight addiction plays heavily into this hobby.

I'm also a chef so I "work" at home a lot as well.


----------



## flashfan (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

I don't know if I would call it a "hobby," but listening to music is a favorite pastime.


----------



## Search (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*



ypsifly said:


> I also enjoy hiking during the colder months. I hate the local black flies, so I don't hit the trail until October.



I have found myself to enjoy hiking at night in the colder months better.

Here we have about a 10 foot wide spider web every 2 feet in the woods. Even the trails have giant spider strung out across.

It's not fun when your night hike turns into spider survival for absolutely no reason


----------



## LowBat (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Does sleeping count? :sleepy: I really enjoy relaxing on a good mattress and firing up my 32" LED TV with either the science channel or the history channel. Then surfing the web for a few hours until I put my tummytop computer aside just before I fall asleep.

My actual favorite hobby (if it qualifies) would have to be camping. It combines all the things I like most; nightime, campfires, flashlights, propane cooked meals, the outdoors, the night sky, sleeping in a tent, hiking, navigating by GPS, being a slug in my deluxe folding chair with attached foot rest.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Got a couple of hobbies.

But #1 would be meeting the ladies. Oh yeah.


----------



## JeffInChi (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Trap/skeet shooting, cigar smoking and fishing - sometimes all three at once. I've always enjoyed Texas hold'em too.


----------



## Hitthespot (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*



Monocrom said:


> Got a couple of hobbies.
> 
> But #1 would be meeting the ladies. Oh yeah.


 
Now That's Funny. I remember those days. Well barely anymore. You go dude!

For me I would say Guitars is number one, then Shooting, Knives, Flashlights, Astronomy, and photography are all right up there.

Bill


----------



## Burgess (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Well . . . .


i USED to Rock & Roll all night, and Party every day.


Then, it gradually became every OTHER day.


Then, only on Weekends.


Then, just Once in a While.



And now . . . .


(sigh)


i never Rock & Roll *at ALL*.


:sigh:

_


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*



Hitthespot said:


> Now That's Funny. I remember those days. Well barely anymore. You go dude!


 
An expensive hobby, but worth it.


----------



## JohnR66 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

This is a good thread. Hopefully more will drop in...

I enjoy electronics, especially audio and lighting. I built my speakers and amplifier for my sound system. I have most types of lighting devices, from MV, HPS, MH. CFL, LED... I have several of those multi cell cases loaded with all kinds of LEDs.

Photography is my second favorite hobby. I have a digital SLR with several lenses and a couple compact cameras. I enjoy scenic and wildlife photography.

I'm learning to play the bass. Everyone seems to go for the guitar, but playing the bass still allows me to play the along with the songs I like and there would be a better chance of getting together with some guys to jam since a bassist is less common.

My goals in life are to travel the country to visit all the grand vistas and national parks. This would go hand in hand with my photography hobby.

I enjoy cycling. but wish I could do it more. I mainly ride my stationary bike and sometimes ride the bike path in the park for exercise.

Finally, I would love to own 10 acres in the country on rolling terrain to enjoy some outdoor activities.

Of course there are those hobbies that never developed or fizzled out. I wanted to get into drawing and painting. I attended some classes and practiced awhile, but never stayed with it. I drew my snow leopard avatar.


----------



## iapyx (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

- cycling (race bike) One day I biked 355 km around the Ysselmeer, Neth.
- soccer / indoor soccer(prefer playing above watching) - defender
- gps
- shortwave radio
- architecture (hey I studied architecture in Delft)

last vacation we went to Austria, Switzerland and France and before we went I put lots of locations of modern design buildings in my gps. 
Especially Zumthor (Swiss architect, Terme in Vals) and Le Corbusier (Notre Dame du Haut in Ronchamp, Fra)

- my Suunto X6hrt watch 
- photography (nikon F80 and D90)
- webdesign that I keep for our indoor soccer team

- gadgets 

almost forgot:
- flashlights

random order
Here's a few:


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

off-roading, trap/skeet, fly fishing, backpacking, whiskey poker and smokin big cigars.


----------



## xpawel18x (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Right now my top 3 hobbies include:
Freshwater Fishing (5 years)
Radio Scanning (4 years)
SureFire Flashlights (3 months)

In parenthesis is how long i've been into it.


----------



## bodhran (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

For me it's camping, motorcycles, competing in Scottish Games, and making chainmail armour. Hard to say which is #1, love them all.


----------



## dougmwpsu (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*



Search said:


> I have found myself to enjoy hiking at night in the colder months better.
> 
> Here we have about a 10 foot wide spider web every 2 feet in the woods. Even the trails have giant spider strung out across.
> 
> It's not fun when your night hike turns into spider survival for absolutely no reason



Ugh, no kidding about the spiders. I usually avoid real hiking in the North Carolina summer, but yesterday I decided it was a good idea to do 10 miles on a very infrequently used trail. I got a face full of spiders and webs about 150 times and came home to find I had about 75 hitchhikers (seed ticks). Time to give that hobby a rest till October!

Back on topic, my #1 is definitely downhill/backcountry skiing. There's nothing in the world like hitting that fresh powder on your very own mountain.


----------



## snailmeat (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Your #1 hobby?*

Tattoos, comics, gigposters and flashlights in no particular order. They usually take turns being the current obsession.


----------



## Centropolis (Sep 4, 2009)

*Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

Besides buying more flashlights than we need, what other hobbies are you guys into? I am talking more about collecting and not sports or something.

I used to have thousands of hockey cards but gave them to my little cousin 10 years ago.

I remember collecting stamps when I was even younger....gave that up.

RC helicopters? Car models? Barbie dolls?! Altoids Tins?


----------



## jch79 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

A quick CPF search showed that this has been discussed a few times in the past:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192659
(_Moderator note: Thanks for the links! Merged them all here in this thread._)

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Centropolis (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

I guess I am an example of why there are 4 different threads of a related/similar topic? 

Honestly, I should read up on the tips on searching because I never seem to find what I want with this Google thing. I like the old forum search thingy.


----------



## Litbobber (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

I collect zippo lighters,i think i got like 43 the last time i counted.

Brett


----------



## Patriot (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

Also along the same topic
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240330
(_Moderator note: Thanks for the links! Merged them all here in this thread._)

Maybe this could be merged with one of the above.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

I collect fluorescent minerals. It's sort of CPF-related as it involves some specialized UV lights.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*



PhotonWrangler said:


> I collect fluorescent minerals. It's sort of CPF-related as it involves some specialized UV lights.






Will you take a picture of them sometime for us....I mean, if they're all in one place in a display or something. Sounds really neat.


----------



## smokinbasser (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

I collect uncommon Case and other brand peanut pocketknives. Only 4 or 5 are common ones while the rest are customs or rare handle materials like paua,abalone, mammoth ivory, fossilized blue walrus ivory, giraffe bone>


----------



## Tony Hanna (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

I don't really collect anything. I'm more into the tinker with/modify aspect of the hobby. My other weird hobby involves the turbocharged 4cyl cars that Chrysler made in the late 80's and early 90's.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*



Patriot said:


> Will you take a picture of them sometime for us....I mean, if they're all in one place in a display or something. Sounds really neat.



Will do. I don't have a formal display cabinet for them but I'll gather some for a photo.


----------



## Greta (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

Leatherbound journal-type notebooks and post-its. I love the journals! Some of them I use for book-keeping or keeping track of all of my usernames & passwords and account #s, etc... my "bible", if you will. Others I just buy because I like the designs in the leather... and the smell! And post-its.. every size, shape, color... my husband refuses to go to Staples with me anymore...


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

As far as collections go, I collect unique dice;







Unique playing cards;






and strange pictures


----------



## gollum (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

hey I like the strange picture...got more?

I will eventually get into collecting hawk moths 
just the common ones as I don't want to kill anything rare
the most famous one is the deaths head hawkmoth from silence of the lambs
they are the fastest flying animals of the insect world achieving 60mph plus!
the deaths head male hawk moth has been known to commit suicide towards the end of its life by raiding bees nests for the royal jelly inside the centre of a hive
it will singlemindedly go for broke sustaining hundreds of stings to achieve his goal... nothing like going out with a bang 



a friend of mine wins the prize for most obscure hobby (I believe)

he collects candid style pictures of people,looking awkward whilst their dogs do a poo in the park.makes for a hilarious photo album
and even better if the owners are aware of him taking the snapshot 

well he is from Scotland ,theres not much else to do there when it rains which is most of the time


----------



## Echo63 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

I collect spyderco knives
i havent bought anything new for a while, but have a collection of around 40 knives


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*



StarHalo said:


> As far as collections go, I collect unique dice;





That's cool !
I collect dice, too. 

(_Moderator note: Oversized pics removed IAW CPF Image Rules._)

bernie


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*

I got into flashlights because (drumroll) I spend time in dark places. Largely storm drain tunnels, but also abandoned buildings, miscellaneous tunnels, and night often require some amount of light.




Water treatment



Mill.

Of course, since I'm rarely in a hurry, and don't truly need tactical lighting solutions (Lights that will survive being used as a pry bar to move your truck), most of my lighting purchases are driven by photography - so I really like aspherics with flood modes because of the very even flood they provide.




You'd be surprised where you find tunnels, and what's in them. This one is a stone storm drain with a very old hardwood floor.

So you get the idea. I'm naturally drawn to neat lights, and hope to get into building my own. Way more fun than buying them, right?

Edit: As a mention of urban exploration, I ought to mention that I don't condone you guys doing stuff like this - going into abandoned buildings is trespassing, and my favorite (storm drains) are unreasonably unforgiving of small mistakes. I like flashlights because I enjoy photography in these places, so that I can't get by with a cheapie LED something-or-other. But don't go in storm drains without an experienced guide, and don't trespass because it's illegal. I'm guessing that because of the CPF rules I should hope not to get reprimanded by an admin...


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*



Kiessling said:


> I collect dice, too.



Ha, very cool, I recognize some of those; I dig those marble-y looking ones on the bottom row second column. And the regulation dice above those, so far I have a pair from the Luxor, the Stratosphere, and the Golden Nugget. 



gollum said:


> hey I like the strange picture...got more?



A few hundred more, the internet certainly has no shortage of the bizarre.

Always inspect your President:


----------



## kaseri (Sep 7, 2009)

Hobbies other than flashlights are as follows -

High Altitude Alpine Mountaineering - I'm routinely away on climbing trips in interesting parts of the world four to six times per year.

Cycling - Both long distance and track racing.


----------



## SilentK (Sep 8, 2009)

Im a pretty big audiophile. 500+ Gigs of .flac and .wav files so i guess that could be a hobby :devil:

I am also starting to collect zippos as i now have a few.

I keep my PC up to date as i am a pretty big gamer

I draw with charcoal pencils

I cant think of anything else right now....


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 8, 2009)

SilentK said:


> I keep my PC up to date as i am a pretty big gamer



Forgot about that one, I do love good PC games..


----------



## jch79 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Do you have any other 'weird' hobbies?*



Greta said:


> Leatherbound journal-type notebooks and post-its. I love the journals!



A few awesome sites:
The Fountain Pen Network (incredible forum, with awesome reviews of notebooks)
Black Cover (reviews black notebooks)
BiffyBeans (reviews pens and notebooks - she's on the FPN above too)

I researched notebooks a lot when my last one was lost... I ended up with a Quo Vadis Habana (large size), and love it!

:thumbsup: john


----------



## Owen (Sep 11, 2009)

This is my new one.
Been going to some outfitters and renting. Because of my schedule, I always go early on a weekday, and rarely see another person for hours. 
I'm about to start fishing, along with just "getting out there", since I just got my own boat, and put it in the water for the first time this morning.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 13, 2009)

Very cool, Owen. I'm thinking about getting a kayak sometime, before I'm too old to tote it to the water. Happy paddling.

Geoff


----------



## Robocop (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool pic Owen and in no time you will have your own show on Discovery....Mountain Man Owens Adventures....surviving in the wild for weeks with nothing more than a AAA light and small boat. Remember us little guys when you make it big.....:naughty:


----------



## sunday (Sep 22, 2009)

mechanical computer keyboards

http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html

1 US nickel is 5g

ALPS is around 60 to 65g of force 

Cherry switches are 45 (brown) to 50 (blue)


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 18, 2010)

Let's see :

flashlights
learning disaster/survival skills
Judo & Aikido
Jazz ( Charlie Parker is awesome )
Ubuntu
knives courtesy of bladeforums.com
edcforums.com
cooking
'67 chevy chevelle

I need to start back reading the books that I had purchased early this year. Another site I used to visit was lockflow.com which helped me tremendously when I was taking BJJ in Knoxville.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 19, 2010)

Play this:





On this:





Through this:


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 19, 2010)

sunday said:


> mechanical computer keyboards
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-peripherals/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html
> 
> ...



I have an old Compaq CPQ (bought 2005, as new, bubblewrapped) as a backup.
Heavy as heck, best typing feeling I know of 


My other hobbies, errr....
-Well, my 2 cars need repair every now and then. I try to do as much as I can myself.
-2 kids take their time.
-I usually spend quite a while reading different interesting forums and such. Occasionally even write to them.
-Last summer I did quite a lot frisbee golf. This summer, not enough time 
- I used to build up and repair friends and colleagues computers. Not so much anymore though, lack of working space and time (kids).
- Every now and then I order some good cigars and enjoy smoking them!
This happens maybe once a month. I don´t smoke cigarettes...
-Overall, I don´t do much anything interesting. 

I spend a lot time keeping in touch with my relatives and friends.


----------



## LotusDarkrose (Sep 19, 2010)

1. Fixing computers
2. Writing poetry
3. Playing videogames


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 19, 2010)

Computers, games, making food, ropework (mostly paracord), coin collecting.

Yeah, I'm never getting any.:shrug:


----------



## mrartillery (Sep 19, 2010)

Other than flashlights? Sure 

-collecting guns/shooting
-diecast cars
-video games

Honestly, flashlights is probably my least expensive hobby.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 19, 2010)

My other hobbies would be:

- :sleepy:
- :drunk:
- Automotive.
- Audio.
- Video games.


----------

